# Fancyflours



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Guys! I just received this book yesterday and there are some really cool cupcake decorations and cookie cutters. I thought some of you may want to take a look!
http://www.fancyflours.com/category/halloween-party-theme


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

There are so many neat things on that website! Thanks for sharing it


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey pumpkin5 your book has some cool looking cupcake decorations and great ideas.........thanks for posting.......


----------

